
Show HN: Verifiable Data Structures - aeijdenberg
https://www.continusec.com/
======
aeijdenberg
(founder here)

I recently launched Continusec, which provides hosted Verifiable Data
Structures. These are verifiable logs and verifiable maps based on the same
principles as Google's Certificate Transparency logs, generalized for any use,
wrapped up in a hosted cloud service. You might of them as "S3 meets
blockchain".

Would appreciate any feedback from the HN community.

